# COYOTE GUN



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

What is everyones favorite coyote gun :beer: :sniper:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

My main go-to gun is a Remington Model Seven in .17rem. Almost all of my Minnesota hunting is done with it. When I go out west into wide open spaces when I might get longer shots, I switch over to my Tika Whitetail hunter in .243.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ruger 77 stainless synthetic 223, 3-9 lyman. hopefully this year my bow will become my favorite.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

300 winchester mag 180 gran :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Ruger .223 and Remington .22mag


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Remington 700 VSSF .22-250, Bausch & Lomb 8X24.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

hagfan72 said:


> Remington 700 VSSF .22-250, Bausch & Lomb 8X24.


I'm betting that's a B&L 6-24x40 (It'll look just like the one on my heavy 223)

My favorite coyote gun is this one. Kimber Montana 243Win. 4.5-14x40 Leupold B&C reticle.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah, 6X24. Sometimes my fingers get a mind of their own. :lol:


----------



## singlesix (Oct 5, 2007)

Ruger M77 chambered in .243Win. wearing a Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40 scope.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Weatherby Vanguard 223 Synthetic stock and matte barrel. 4.5-14 x 42 Scheels Scope. Pivoting Bipod and Claw brand sling.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice fallguy, very nice. My next rifle will be a Vanguard, or a T/C Pro Hunter. Still haven't decided...


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

i would like to see what that would do to a cayote


----------

